# Newbie - just starting our journey



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

I say 'just starting' we are halfway through our first ICSI due to male factor infertility.  Just wanted to say hello, this forum has been a haven for me, and has answered many of my questions so far.

I'm not sure this first cycle is going to see us with any fertilised eggs, because I showed poor response and we only got one.  I feel mainly devastated, but also have to think that maybe it was just not meant to be this time round.  

I dont know how many goes we will get as we are self funding and the money will run out sooner rather than later.  Has anyone else shown poor response to stimms, I think I had 8 follicles but only one egg.

Praying for one fertilised egg in the morning.  Still feeling a bit sore and emotional from my EC but at the same time, if we have to wait for another cycle, how long is it normally advised to wait before trying again?

thank you for the support you have already 'unknowingly' given me and hope I can be of support to others too by sharing my experiences ..........................x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the madness that is Fertility Friends.
Massive     for this cycle - Have everything crossed. I've included some links to other areas that will be of help for you:

*2WW Board ~ *CLICK HERE

*Cycle Buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male Factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*Poor Response/Low AMH/High FSH ~ *CLICK HERE

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Mini xx


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you for the links, I will take a look.

Just keeping everything crossed to find out if we have any more chance on this cycle.  Today is the first day I have actually been emotional, and so the rollercoaster of emotions begin..........x


----------



## set55 (Jan 10, 2012)

lilbean

i'm hoping that one egg of yours is a goodun.  i had 8 eggs collected on my first cycle but only 4 were mature 2 fert and only 1 suitable which wasn't a part good result BFN.  i read of people on here who have 20 eggs and enough to get some frozen on their cycles which is alot.  But at the end of the day u only need 1 to work so   .  i'm booked in to start my 2nd cycle in feb can't wait now just want to get on with it i can't bear to be waiting anymore.  we left nearly a year between cycles to try accupunture but u r normally advised to wait 3 months (cycles) between treatments.


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank u for ur reply, we have one fertilised egg, which we are really pleased about. I had resigned myself to the worst case! 

Now I have to keep busy for 24 hours and hope that little bean can divide itself once or twice! 

What a rollercoaster! Good luck with ur next treatment. I don't know what our plan is if this cycle is unsuccessful, we have to hope it will be a success but if not then I think we would try and do it as soon as possible, really we can't keep trying emotionally and financially so we take each day as it comes...... X


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm excited - relieved that our fertilised egg is now  a 4 cell embie and it has been put back to where it belongs...... 

Now for the 2WW  

Hoping............................x


----------



## set55 (Jan 10, 2012)

lilbean,

well done and here's hoping your egg is dividing and dividing as we speak.  Keep busy to keep your mind off the 2ww fingers crossed 

set55


----------



## Aimee28 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Lilbean!

Keeping fingers crossed for you. Just to offer you some hope - a friend of mine had the exact situation as you and her precious 1 egg is now turning two! Make sure you rest rest rest!! nooooo stress at all  & very little activity! give your egg the very best chance!

Let us all know  

xx


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you  Aimee and Set55 - really does give me hope.  I've been taking it fairly easy, but there are some daily chores that I just cannot avoid and my hubby is away a lot so he can't do them for me.

Feeling quite scared, I am halfway thru 2WW now, feels like and eternity.  I don't know what we will do if its not what we hope for.

.......................xx


----------



## set55 (Jan 10, 2012)

lilbean
i found it quite hard the first time around to take it easy i have a quite physical job lifting and carrying and its difficult for me to avoid it without questions.  but this time around i'll be trying to do much much less to try and help things along.  i was told by one of nurses that once your lil egg is put back its all down to science and as long as your not majorly physical we can't do much about it.. but on the other hand we tend to think what if i hadn't done this or that and try and find reasons for things not working and generally beating ourselves up when there's not much we could have done about it. 
try and keep busy to help the time pass - bake cake or just eat cake!!!! keep us informed. 
kisses
set55


----------



## Kaz1980 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi
Wanted to post and say hi. Sorry to hear that you are feeling so down  . It won't make you feel any better but i understand how you feel. We had our first cycle in November last year and I didn't respond well either. My left ovary didn't produce any follicles (looks like it doesn't work anymore after endometriosis) and I only had 6 follicles on my right ovary. We got 2 eggs and neither fertilized. I was devastated. I hope that you have better luck than us and that you have your embryo. I'll keep my fingers crossed .

We are in the middle of our second try. I go for my first scan after 6 days of Gonal f tomorrow. I'm hoping for better results than last time but will just have to wait and see. 

Good luck
K


----------



## Kmcder (Feb 6, 2012)

Me age 27 mild pcos, FSH / AMH (cant remember which one but one was 14 or 0.14 which just falls on low category for ovarian reserve I think)
Partner 28 severe oligoospermia low count approx 1 million (average should be 20 million) low morphology and motility approx 10%

Newby / first cycle / Icsi / down reg
Hi I am on my first cycle for ICSI at the moment and on day 4 of my injections of Buserelin for down regualtion.  I have to say I don't know what the fuss is about over the injections I got myself in a right state prior to taking them and I don't know why, although I appreciate it is diff for everyone,  the needles are tiny and it doesn't hurt only slight for 1 second I would say getting my eyebrows waxed is 10 times worse.  Once you have done the first one its ok. Also I have not yet noticed any side affects I am not sure when if at all the side affects usually kick in any feedback on this?  Ive read that some have them straight away others don't.  So far I don't feel any different apart from last night I didn't sleep very well which may not even be to do with it..  I have to take 0.5 injection once daily until my base line scan on 21st meaning I would have been taking for 18 days.  Then I think I start my stims (menopaur) and I am sure I still take the Buserelin too?? .  I am not sure how long I take the stims for does anybody know?  I am sure the nurse has told me but sometimes there is so much to take in especially with all the medical terminology.  That's why I think these forums are great so everyone can share their experience!  Any feedback on when side affects or noticed any different on Buserelin kicked in or how long you take the stims fot would be appreciated, also any info on anybody with similar circs to me would be nice to listen to your experience!  xKatex


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

Kaz1980 and set55 thank u, it's been a difficult week very up and down but I'm feeling more up than down today 

I've been taking it easy there's nothing I would say I have done that would necessarily have an impact on whether the embryo can implant, it's out of our hands. 

The whole process up until egg collection seemed like such a breeze, how naive of me! I know if this cycle doesn't work we have saved enough money for a second cycle so I guess I just have to keep positive. Without IVF we would even have a chance of having our own baby, so we have to know it is our best chance.

Lots of love at luck to all if u who are on this difficult journey ........ X


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi lilbean,

Just wanted to say hello and to send you some luck  I'm not in the same position as you as I'm not having treatment but my DH has just had a vasectomy reversal, so I'm almost at the end of my first tww - I never knew 2 weeks could be so long!

DH is also away for work now so I'm seeking solitude here too...

Here's to hoping for all of us xxx


----------



## Jen2012 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi I am new to this site but have been looking through people's stories to get some advice and answers to my own questions and feel that it has been a god send for me.  I am currently having IVF treatment and am on day 18 of my Buserelin injections.  I have my baseline scan tomorrow and hopefully everything will be fine and I can start Stimmulation injections.  I believe you are on these for around 7-10 days and then another scan is done to see at what stage you are at although I am not really sure.

Anyhow - I just wanted to try and help KMCDER by answering the symptons question for the Buserelin.  When I started everything was fine and then a couple of days later I started with a few symptons and they seemed to change everyday.  I had a few headaches, nausea, tiredness and a painful back.  Then that went and I had a raging hunger for 2 days, when that eased I seemed to be quite emotional for a couple of days and very agitated.  They all seem to have eased now and I am just tired and feel very weary, like I have been to the gym for a few hours and not rested.  Nothing that has prevented me from working though.  Hope this has helped you in some way.


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

MadameG said:


> Hi lilbean,
> 
> Just wanted to say hello and to send you some luck  I'm not in the same position as you as I'm not having treatment but my DH has just had a vasectomy reversal, so I'm almost at the end of my first tww - I never knew 2 weeks could be so long!
> 
> ...


Hey MadameG
Totally can relate to your circumstances, in our case DH had a reversal in 2009 so I know how agonising that journey can be, I wish you loads of success with it, you have made the first steps and I pray you get a BFP soon.

My body is playing all sorts of tricks on me this week, sore boobs, cramps in my tummy, back ache, high emotions, all signs for me that AF is on her way!! But I know it could also be the Cyclogest causing those symptoms.

If you ever need someone to talk to re: VR etc, I found it hard to find many people who were going through the same, luckily I do have a friend now who is also going through the same thing so at least someone to talk to who understands is a big help.

 this week will be a good week!!..............................x


----------



## MadameG (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks lilbean 

I really appreciate this forum as it's so relieving to be able to talk to other people that know what you're going through. Everyone who knows about DH's VR just assumes it either will or won't work and that's that...no one realises the whole other journey to go with it! It's taken almost 3 years just to get to this point and I'm kind of expecting to be in for the long haul, but fingers crossed hey. Was your DH's reversal successful? We still have another 2 months to wait until his analysis.

My body is playing tricks on me too, I've been so nauseous today and I've been ravenously working my way through the kitchen cupboards for the last week - I'm really hoping that I get my miracle BFP otherwise I'm going to get enormous with all this eating! I've definitely been far more irritated than usual as I don't really get pms, but my normal pre AF massive sore boobs haven't arrived....Ahh 2 more days to wait and see..maybe...

Let's make 2012 a year to remember  xx


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi MadamG     

All I would say is try to forget about fertility monitors etc for the time being, just enojy having a healthy relationship and sexlife with your DH.  You can drive yourself mad trying to analyse evry little symptom.

The reversal for us was successful (Count was normal, motility and morphology normal levels)  but we have ASA (AntiSperm Antobodies)  which were stopping fertilization (we didn't find this out at first so always worth asking if they can test  for antibodies).  So we were advised ICSI as our only option.  That's not to say it's impossible to get pregnant naturally, but they said our best chance is with ICSI.  So here's hoping..... 

People don't understand, unless they have been there so don't even try to make them understand, this forum is really good for finding people to talk to who really do understand.  I could have slapped the next person to say, 'try to relax and it will happen' - oh really!! Even our GP told us that and then we found out about the ASA's, which meant it was unlikely we would have succeeded on our own.  2 years wasted trying in our eyes 

Anyway, we are here on our 2WW and Thursday will tell us if ICSI has worked for us.  I hope and pray that you get there before the journey of IVF and ICSI, because I bet your DH like mine wishes that he had never had the Vas in the first place.  But hindsight is a wonderful thing!!

Here to talk anytime you need to vent anything or analyse symptoms, bt the best piece of advice is try and enjoy that part of the relationship rather than making it regimented and a chore.  We punished ourselves for ages and I wish we had joust been our normal selves but that is what this journey does to you, it will make you stronger     

............xxx


----------



## inisor39 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Libean    i'm new to site and just wishing you all best of luck. i'm about to start on similar journey and nice to read others stories. all we can do is hope


----------



## lilbean (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you inisor39  Wishing you lots of baby dust


----------

